# Best fish finder for kayak?



## drpaul1948 (May 4, 2010)

Have Malibu Stealth 14 Yak with X-wing. I rarely fish over 40' deep. Not willing to drill hull. Can attach unit to X-wing. Waterproofness is KEY! consideration. Everything in a yak gets wet, including me. Just want depth and fish sightings. Cost immaterial, but it has to be 100% waterproof. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

http://shopatron.bm23.com/public/?q...p&delivery_id=bficdsgdfdkiphconxvwcmomizjhbbc


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Piranamax 220 by Huminbird. 100% waterproof and under $75


----------

